# Nowe dhcpcd nie pobiera adresu ip

## dziadu

Czołem!

Mam dziwny problem z dhcpcd, każda wersja powyżej 6.0.5-r1 nie jest w stanie skonfigurować mi sieci (na pewno wi-fi, nie pamiętam jak z kablem). Tutaj przykładowy log z 6.3.0

 *Quote:*   

> Mar  6 00:50:42 hostname dhcpcd[9610]: version 6.3.0 starting
> 
> Mar  6 00:50:42 hostname dhcpcd[9610]: all: IPv6 kernel autoconf disabled
> 
> Mar  6 00:50:42 hostname dhcpcd[9610]: wlp12s0: IPv6 kernel autoconf disabled
> ...

 

Raczej nie podejrzewam NetworkManager o to, gdyż był wielokrotnie rekompilowany przy różnych wersjach dhcpcd, i zawsze problem był związany z wersją klienta dhcp. Jest to już długa historia, i męczę się z tym od wersji 6.1.x poprzez 6.2.x aż do teraz do 6.3.0.

Jakieś pomysły, sugestie?

Pozdro,

dziadu

----------

## Pryka

U mnie na eth0 też mniej więcej od tej wersji są problemy z pobraniem adresu. Może nawet nie problem, ale strasznie długo to trwa i musiałem zmienić timeout dhcpcd do 60 sekund bo inaczej system wstaje bez połączenia.

----------

## wlos

Właśnie rozminiałem problem timeout'ów u siebie przy pobieraniu z dhcp'a (na nowym routerze).

Kroki jakie robiłem to:

1. Co się dzieje jak odpalasz dhcpcd z palca?

np. tak?

dhcpcd -d eth0

-d to opcja debug

możesz ją dodać w pliku

/etc/conf.d/net

w taki sposób

config_eth0=( "dhcpcd" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-d -t 10"

wtedy będzie aplikowana automatycznie podczas startu interfejsu

2. 

Jeśli to sieć domowa to można dodać opcję -A 

dhcpcd_eth0="-d -t 10 -A"

dzięki czemu nie będzie wysyłane rozgłaszanie adresu po ARP co urwie nam kilka dodatkowych sekund (u mnie 3 próby po 2 sekudny)

3. Powyższe to taki ogólny help, bo problem u mnie imho sprowadzał się do... tak wetkniętego kabla, że nie koniecznie system go rozpoznawał jako wetknięty.

Zdiagnozowałem to instalując

emerge ifplugd

Ten moduł automatycznie gasi wam interfejs jeśli wyjmiecie kabel z karty sieciowej.

Po zainstalowaniu tego modułu mój interfejs był gaszony (a dokładniej nie był podnoszony) właśnie z uwagi na ten moduł (widać wpisy podczas odpalania /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start)

Wetknąłem kabel dokładniej i jak ręką odiął. Adres dostaje w około 3 sekundy.

4. 

Warto też dodać w /etc/dhcpcd.conf

option background

Wtedy czekanie na ip'ka nie będzie blokowało wam startu innych usług.

----------

## Pryka

@wlos

Wielkie dzięki za opcję background, zawsze się zastanawiałem jak to zrobić, lenistwo sprawiło jednak, że nigdy nie przebiłem się przez manual do dhcpcd  :Smile: 

----------

